

Benchmarking Programming Languages with Project Euler - krat0sprakhar
http://japaric.github.io/eulermark.rs/

======
msie
This is awesome! Except for a couple of benchmarks, Rust seems comparable to C
and C++ in speed. I wonder if something could be done for those outlying
benchmarks (of course).

